# Lightweight, Comfy Fursuit Methods



## CapriCoon (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah. I'm thinking about making a fursuit head - first I'd have to convince my parents - and I've been wondering about methods. I'd have to have a pretty steady plan to convince my parents of anything. It'd have to be a good bit lightweight. Not extremely, but not heavy either. 

I've been considering doing it with a wire base, some plastic mesh over it, and maybe a bit of foam to give it a more raccoon-y shape. That sound like a good idea? Anyone ever done it that way and have some tips? Just need a little help with this.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Dec 9, 2009)

Using just foam is pretty light weight. If you have too many wires it can get heavy very quickly. Also Big plastic eyes and very thick fur can be a tad heavy. Animatronics gets even heavier. Fans can also be a bit heavy.
Weight is not that important. Just make sure that it has balance.
An unbalanced head can become uncomfortable after a single dance/race.


----------



## Sways (Dec 9, 2009)

Balaclava. =)


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 10, 2009)

I've made two heads so far. They're wire frames covered in fabric. They're very lightweight and breathable, but they don't have as much of a defined shape as the professional ones.


----------



## Vio (Dec 10, 2009)

Balaclava is awesome, super light, really really comfy, just like putting on a..well.. balaclava! except darker and warmer lul
I really love it, very breathable too.


----------



## Sabian (Dec 10, 2009)

Balaclava all the way, on the note with the parents. Why make a big deal with convincing them, just be like I want to make something. Can we go to the craft store? They may question it if for some reason you told them about being a fur, if not then just make it. Parents usually read off of our reaction to things, if you make it no big deal. Then they will probably do the same


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2009)

balaclava is good, I used straight soft foam for my head. the particular foam came from a memory foam mattress pad. 
It holds its shape, is light, and i dont have to worry too much about it breaking.


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 11, 2009)

Balaclava seems to be the lightest. I've seen some issues with jaws being floppy, but otherwise it's the best method.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Dec 13, 2009)

Sabian said:


> Balaclava all the way, on the note with the parents. Why make a big deal with convincing them, just be like I want to make something. Can we go to the craft store? They may question it if for some reason you told them about being a fur, if not then just make it. Parents usually read off of our reaction to things, if you make it no big deal. Then they will probably do the same


 
Lol yer i just started by saying i wanted to buy some material to make legwarmers, Next thing i start elaborating about my grand plans to construct an intricate wolf costume. Seeings my folks were the ones to identify me as a fur it was all pretty easy.

And as for the topic i say balaclava all the way.


----------

